# Open A Debut - Day One



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad your intro went well if not perfect. I'm sure Quiz will learn to deal with the distractions in time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Argh, sorry to hear about the unfortunate startle there... but it sounds, all in all, like a very positive first run!! I'm sure he'll find his comfort level soon... as will you, which will likely help  

It's not just breed people though. I get more irritated when it's other obedience people causing a ruckus. I've been at multiple trials where workers had to come over and shush an overly boisterous group of people sitting right outside the gate waiting for their class to start. That REALLY blows my mind. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Quiz and Stephanie!!! He sounds like he did amazing with all the distractions. Rude people are around every these days. We were at a memorial ceremony and people were talking during the prayer. It just ticked me off and several people nudged them and told them to stop talking.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats to you and Quiz! I'm sorry about those dogs--but at least Quiz did really well otherwise!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YAYYY WAYYY TO GOOO!!! lol! I'm proud of how you guys did! Yeah..breed people can be stuck up as all get out! Thinking they're better than anyone else in the world! UGH!!! 

Lol...good luck the next 2 days!!! =] I hope to hear good reports from yoU!!!! =] And better weather!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whew .. first time in Open can be very scary, but it sounds like you did great - both in your training and in your showing.

I agree with what the others are saying - my first time in Open I actually had a caravan of heavy dollies etc from a well known trainer come through while we were on sits and downs; why? she was planning (and actually got) a 200 score and wanted to have the event memoralized !! This in the days before our nice small camcorders and so she had a TV crew like set up. I still think this was about the rudest, most inconsiderate thing ever .. and how exactly do you plan to get a 200? Still wonder about that one.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like an excellent debut! 
But let's all stop slamming "breed" people. It's like anything else, there are good ones and bad ones. I've met some very courteous, helpful breed people, and some very rude ones. Same for obedience people, agility people, etc. And general spectators, well, they're the worst of all....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Honestly what are people thinking...other then the hound incident, sounds like a really great run! Your boy is as cute as all get out....his time is coming for sure! Best of Luck today


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like a great first time..hmm.. I can see you proofing that situation.
I think what surprises me the most is the trial comittee allowed the dogs to relieve themselves around the ring. If that happens in our area you are asked to leave the site.

I have been to many shows where we have had conformation/agility/rally/obedience done at the same time under the same cover and have learned to always expect the unexpected. 
Come to think of it I have only been to 2 obedience shows where it was ever semi/quite the rest of the time it is no holds barred.
Anyway goodluck today give them heck


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Same here, there's usually a lot going on right around the obed. rings at the shows I go to. I'll never forget they did BEST IN SHOW right next to the Novice A long sits in one of my very first shows! Of course everyone started cheering, jumping up and down and clapping RIGHT NEXT to the ring gates the dogs were seated next to (with their backs to that set of ring gates). Amazing, what were they thinking???? Only one dog didn't break, but since one didn't, the judge didn't re-do the exercise. A lot of really p'd off people, but the judge's feeling was that the dogs should have been proofed better. Yeah, right, proofed for over 100 people screaming, clapping and jumping??? (BTW, my dog is the one that didn't break, he's the laziest dog you'll ever meet and probably figured it wasn't worth his trouble to move).
At another recent show during the Open A sits the dog in the next ring (utility) didn't stop in time on the directed jumping and slammed into the ring gate, knocking the whole thing over and crashing thru it about 5 feet. I was AMAZED that only one dog broke the sit, especially since these were A dogs, and that was the one that was right next to the gate that crashed down....and the poor dog just stood there, not sure what to do....and did a perfect STAND/STAY for the whole rest of the time. 
Ahhh, obedience is such fun!








hawtee said:


> Sounds like a great first time..hmm.. I can see you proofing that situation.
> I think what surprises me the most is the trial comittee allowed the dogs to relieve themselves around the ring. If that happens in our area you are asked to leave the site.
> 
> I have been to many shows where we have had conformation/agility/rally/obedience done at the same time under the same cover and have learned to always expect the unexpected.
> ...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats on your almost Q! Sounds like even with all the distractions you did a really terrific job, will get that first Q next time.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> sounds like an excellent debut!
> But let's all stop slamming "breed" people. It's like anything else, there are good ones and bad ones. I've met some very courteous, helpful breed people, and some very rude ones. Same for obedience people, agility people, etc. And general spectators, well, they're the worst of all....


And how about the Otch competitors we know who sit next to the ring gates eating their lunch?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations on what sounds like a great debut! Really to bad that it was spoiled at the end though... Did you get any video? I want to see that cute red boy heeling! Hopefully the rest of your weekend goes well!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> And how about the Otch competitors we know who sit next to the ring gates eating their lunch?


 
That's because this is their life and they train nonstop....and they have really good attention on their dogs. Dog should be proofed and proofed for this. It's a distraction. Just saying....attention is a key factor for any obedience dog. 

I have to say yes I was wrong about conformation people, some are EXTREMELY nice and will answer any questions you may have. But others you run into and they give you looks like "what are you doing here??"...ugh..those are the types that bother me!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

There can be rude people in any sport... I was just saying that there seems to be a lot of breed people who don't *understand* what's involved in obedience and inadvertently do things to make it more complicated for exhibitors.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sheesh. Here's what I find interesting - when I read here on the GRF about how awful "breed people" are, it always seems to be East Coast, or West Coast. And honestly, when I have shown in CA the people were wonderful, and the East Coast - eh, but not as bad as I read about here.

Come to the Midwest. It's great. And here, MANY of the breed people started in Obedience, and absolutely DO know what is involved.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good job guys!!! I know how those great NQ's go.. I actually saw a plate for a bracelet that said "Fantastic NQ" at the past Cluster I went to. I want that one! LOL.

I have to agree with Barb though. There are bad people in both areas of competition, breed and companion events. Though I can understand if the handler was inconsiderate in having his Otterhounds too close to the ring gate...

Emily


----------

